# Furry Gay/Bi Pride Anklet



## ATVArcticWolfVTA (Jun 1, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can buy a nice furry gay pride anklet online?  :3


----------



## Denarin (Jun 1, 2008)

i wish /sigh


----------



## Aden (Jun 1, 2008)

In before Rilvor and Co.

You could always try making one...I know a few friends who have made bracelets and things out of colored string or metal rings and things. If you can't find anything on the internet, you can probably find instructions on how to make one.


----------



## ATVArcticWolfVTA (Jun 1, 2008)

I want one BAD. :3


----------



## ATVArcticWolfVTA (Jun 1, 2008)

Aden said:


> In before Rilvor and Co.
> 
> You could always try making one...I know a few friends who have made bracelets and things out of colored string or metal rings and things. If you can't find anything on the internet, you can probably find instructions on how to make one.


 
I would if I could find beads with paws on them...lol.  What I'm kinda looking for is a beaded anklet that has the rainbow beads but they alternate with beads that have paws on them.  Or something like that.  Anybody know where I could get beads like that? lol


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 1, 2008)

hmm intersting, would be cool to have one that said somthing like "Proud to be a furry" on it, similar to the lance armstrong bracelets.

i know i'd buy one.


----------



## Azure (Jun 1, 2008)

ATVArcticWolfVTA said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy a nice furry gay pride anklet online?  :3


4chan.com  Just post in /b/ and tell them that your a gay furry and they'll locate one for you in seconds.  Do it, you know you want to.  Don't ruin my fun, fennec!!!


----------



## Aden (Jun 1, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Don't ruin my fun, fennec!!!



*Shakes fist*


----------



## Arc (Jun 2, 2008)

ArcticWolf is my name,you can't have it. D: (J/K)

A Furry pride anklet, now that would be nice, unfortunately I have no idea where to get one.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 2, 2008)

lol, I have a pin that's a paw print with "Pride" written on it

It doesn't really mean Furry Pride, but I tell people it does ;p


----------



## Fu (Jun 2, 2008)

They shouldn't be too hard to make, in all honesty.

Beads can be mass bought off eBay.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 2, 2008)

No.
No no no no NO.


I will stab the first person to produce and market these in the chest with a screwdriver.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 2, 2008)

Sucks to be ArticWolf, now there's 2 of you


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

ATVArcticWolfVTA said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy a nice furry gay pride anklet online?  :3



 Ummm wouldn't this give the wrong idea about the fandom ?


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Ummm wouldn't this give the wrong idea about the fandom ?


Not at all, many, many furs are bi/gay, my friend. Showing pride isn't wrong.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Not at all, many, many furs are bi/gay, my friend. Showing pride isn't wrong.


 I guess I don't fully understand the point !


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 12, 2008)

_


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

Kiniel said:


> I have the utmost respect for anyone who shows that hey are proud of who they are without flaunting it in people's faces.  If anything, the subdued nature of a simple anklet would probably improve our image.
> 
> Think of it this way: do gay pride stickers/pins/whatever give the wrong idea about gay people?


 Not sure I guess if no one makes a big deal out of it , it will be ok !


----------



## joshstory (Jun 12, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> hmm intersting, would be cool to have one that said somthing like "Proud to be a furry" on it, similar to the lance armstrong bracelets.
> 
> i know i'd buy one.




Oi, stealing my thoughts are you? I was thinking the same thing, and I would defenantly buy one.


----------



## Zarbolord (Jun 13, 2008)

A friend and I used to make bracelets when we were 10 haha, good old friednship bracelets, made enough for the whole class at tthe time, but if u want stuff written on it, go buy yourself some beads with letters on!


----------



## Arkolyte (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd love to have one of those.  Unfortunately, I haven't made anything as such since I was little, so I couldn't say where to find the materials.  I'd like just a plain bead anklet with one little paw-shaped bead that says Pride on it.


----------



## Zarbolord (Jun 13, 2008)

Arkolyte said:


> I'd love to have one of those. Unfortunately, I haven't made anything as such since I was little, so I couldn't say where to find the materials. I'd like just a plain bead anklet with one little paw-shaped bead that says Pride on it.


 

Depends on what you want to make, you just need to be creative rly. I remember that the ones we made when we were little was lots of thin strings twirled in different ways with different colours, we used up to 10 strings in a single bracelet, depending on how thick the person wants it. Its basically just technqiues of coiling things around. Initial bracelet strings are long as much as the futur wearer's armspan.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 13, 2008)

imust buy 1 of these, i jsut recently said i was bi to 1 friend online so still a lil sensitive on that subject though T_T


----------



## Killerdwagon (Jun 23, 2008)

nope


----------



## sillydraco (Sep 23, 2008)

hmm, maybe ill make some! sounsd easy enough! i also have furry pride stuff in mah shop at cafepress, its in my journal on my FA if you are interested ^^


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 23, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> 4chan.com Just post in /b/ and tell them that your a gay furry and they'll locate one for you in seconds.



This is probably your best bet :] . Other then that I don't know, make your own?


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 23, 2008)

do a beaded one with a few metal pieces with paws on them attached to it?


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 23, 2008)

Loads of people on SomethingAwful are into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 23, 2008)

Is it just me, or do gay pride and furry pride not seem like they need to be combined...? Just because I like animals doesn't mean I think boobs are hawt instead of penises. And vice-versa. 

Saying that -since most furries are gay, furry and gay are synonymous- is like saying -since most nurses are female, you have to be a feminist to be proud of your nursing career.-


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think he meant he was gay and furry, and wanted a single anklet to show it?


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 23, 2008)

It's Not a dog paw, but it's a bear paw, and it's rainbow. 
:] Next time, just google rainbow jewelry, I got this on the first set of images.
Mind you, this is a necklace. Though it you CRAVE an anklet, you can always drape the chain/cord twice around your ankle and clasp it.


----------



## Greasemunky (Sep 23, 2008)

Do people REALLY need to show off their pride?
It's rediculous.


----------



## bane233 (Sep 23, 2008)

i could make someone one, for five bucks. it would be no big deal. i just need a week my pay pal account needz to be fixed.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, you know what I just remembered? My mom makes glass jewelery O.O I bet she could paint you one =3 

http://www.fossilcreekglass.com/


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nargle, does she blow the glass by hand?

I knew a lady that did that, she had her shop in an artist mall type thing and people would just stop and watch her do it. it's soo cool to watch


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 23, 2008)

D: Nargle, that's awesome. 
If I get some cash I might buy one, I lurve jewelery like that.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 23, 2008)

Naw, she paints and fuses pieces of glass in a kiln, mainly dicroic pieces =3

She makes like... pendant things XD


----------



## bane233 (Sep 23, 2008)

but wouldn't a glass anklet be a bad idea? i mean wouldn't it brake if it hit the side walk.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 23, 2008)

Hm, I forget what it's called, but the heating process in the kiln makes it to where even if we drop the piece from six feet onto a concrete floor (The garage floor) it won't even chip.


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 24, 2008)

My old art teacher would kill me for not knowing what that's called. ]: 
We had an entire nine weeks of glass working.
Too bad I'm lame and forgot, here's a quote from the site ^^;



> During the cooling process the finished glass is *annealed* for strength and longevity.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 24, 2008)

There ya go =D

Wait, you did glass in school? o.o 
If that's highschool- Lucky bastard!
College- Eee I can't wait! I'm going to the Art Institutes XD


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, I did it in highschool. 
XD My teacher was eccentric!
But I loved her. We also did pottery and hands on, indepth oil painting lessons.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 24, 2008)

=O

We just did a lot of sketches of real life objects on newsprint ;_; And a clay sculpture or two.


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 24, 2008)

D: ohnoes. I'm sorry. 
You guys should have rioted for a new teacher... Then again, maybe your teacher was just normal. o_o .. all of the teachers i've had have been insane. 
One even got fired a year after I left my first high school.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol, awesome =D

Yeah, I think she's pretty normal. Dunno. I wanna do something fun ;_;


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 24, 2008)

D: Make sure you choose a wily, half insane from turpentine teacher. They ALWAYS make you do awesome stuff. Even if you hate it when you're working on it. You'll go back and be amazed you did it.
Though the guy who got fired was pretty normal... which is odd. 
He was my favorite teacher to date. He gave me a great foundation for drawing and such. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

Try gay.com


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 24, 2008)

Why would you need a furry pride bracelet, that is exactly like satying you want a straight pride bracelet


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 24, 2008)

Straight people can have pride bracelets for all I care. <_< 
They're welcome to be proud of themselves too, there's nothing wrong with having pride in who you are.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not even straight, but I want a straight pride bracelet just to piss off the fags.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh the controversy! =D


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 24, 2008)

no.... dear god what have you done?! NEVER mention the word "pride" in such a forum! nothing good can come of it... can't you SEE what you've DONE?! this is MADNESS!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not even straight, but I want a straight pride bracelet just to piss off the fags.



How could you make one though, those greedy fags took all the colors, there's nothing left but greyscale  .


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2008)

It's just made out of beer tabs.

STRAIGHT PRIDE.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 24, 2008)

a straight pride bracelet: a piece of string... cause straight people are lazy, and everybody knows that x3


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> no.... dear god what have you done?! NEVER mention the word "pride" in such a forum! nothing good can come of it... can't you SEE what you've DONE?! this is MADNESS!!!



No one should be proud of anything ever, pride makes me so angery :[ .


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> No one should be proud of anything ever, pride makes me so angery :[ .



I'm done questioning that bullshit reasoning... no offense


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> How could you make one though, those greedy fags took all the colors, there's nothing left but greyscale  .



Those will be our colours and we will be proud of them.



Takumi_L said:


> It's just made out of beer tabs.
> 
> STRAIGHT PRIDE.



But what will the girls wear?



NekoFox08 said:


> a straight pride bracelet: a piece of string... cause straight people are lazy, and everybody knows that x3



That's the stupidest thing that I've ever heard in my life.

Even if it's a joke, it's still fucking stupid.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's the stupidest thing that I've ever heard in my life.
> 
> Even if it's a joke, it's still fucking stupid.



this time I get to say.... "you're kidding me right? PLEASE say you're kidding me" :roll:

oh almighty god, give unto thee you're conceived knowledge that is awesome... and... shit like that...

I swear, you're like a stalker who just won't fuck off xD

edited: conceited 0_o by the way, I wasn't making a joke, my friend literally made a piece of string, and said it symbolized his straight pride... my words only come from knowledge



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> That's the stupidest thing that I've ever heard in my life.


really?... I mean... seriously? then where does all of your bullshit hatred come from? sunshine? 0_o I thought you trolls were supposed to do your job and scout out the true stupidity of people...


----------



## TopazThunder (Sep 24, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Oh the controversy! =D



After reading the past several posts, I say you have predicted correctly.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> this time I get to say.... "you're kidding me right? PLEASE say you're kidding me" :roll:
> 
> oh almighty god, give unto thee you're conceived knowledge that is awesome... and... shit like that...
> 
> ...



I was referring to your statement about straight people being lazy, which is bullshit.

Also, I'm not stalking you, I posted in this thread before you did, and on top of that, I post in _every_ thread. Odds are that if you say something stupid in a thread I'm going to see it.

Also, I'm not a troll, and my hatred isn't bullshit.

Also, that's not a troll's job.

Also, you're stupid.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 25, 2008)

Clafier said:


> After reading the past several posts, I say you have predicted correctly.



It's a curse!! =3



NekoFox08 said:


> Some frustrated stuff



You know, I bet you'd have a bit more fun if you didn't take things as seriously and viewed all this "anger" and "hatred" in a light-hearted fashion. I've known a lot of people I once thought were complete assholes, but after I decided not to let them bother me, I usually ended up having a blast with them.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I was referring to your statement about straight people being lazy, which is bullshit.
> 
> Also, I'm not stalking you, I posted in this thread before you did, and on top of that, I post in _every_ thread. Odds are that if you say something stupid in a thread I'm going to see it.
> 
> ...



may be my mind playing tricks, but I do recall you in numerous encounters, saying you were a troll... or maybe that was azure... oh well.

also, does my stupidity offend you? if so, I'm sorry... what can I do to please you? do you want me to forever make it up to you? my stupidity must've really fucked with your life eh? I mean, by now, you're probably biting off all the bobble heads you own, and throwing them across the room because of the stupidity of me! if so, I sincerely apologize


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> may be my mind playing tricks, but I do recall you in numerous encounters, saying you were a troll... or maybe that was azure... oh well.
> 
> also, does my stupidity offend you? if so, I'm sorry... what can I do to please you? do you want me to forever make it up to you? my stupidity must've really fucked with your life eh? I mean, by now, you're probably biting off all the bobble heads you own, and throwing them across the room because of the stupidity of me! if so, I sincerely apologize



It does. Please stop being stupid as soon as possible.

See, you're doing it right now, stop it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It does. Please stop being stupid as soon as possible.
> 
> See, you're doing it right now, stop it.



ok! um... uh... cosmic webs!... eh? what's the deal with those?! I mean, ARE they the biggest things in the universe? 

see? I can be smart... kinda


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

Being stupid isn't the same thing as being unintelligent.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Being stupid isn't the same thing as being unintelligent.


I knew I was gonna regret watching your page... dammit, now I have to scrounge through my watch list again -.-

just wondering, what is it that makes you so awesome? can't be your bitchy little attitude... can it? 0_O


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> may be my mind playing tricks, but I do recall you in numerous encounters, saying you were a troll... or maybe that was azure... oh well.
> 
> also, does my stupidity offend you? if so, I'm sorry... what can I do to please you? do you want me to forever make it up to you? my stupidity must've really fucked with your life eh? I mean, by now, you're probably biting off all the bobble heads you own, and throwing them across the room because of the stupidity of me! if so, I sincerely apologize


Ya, it was me.  I apologize for nothing.  As far as Mr. Awesome goes, he may be as bitter and hateful as I.  <3  And he wears Hawaiian shirts, which is pretty much the best fashion ever dreamed.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ya, it was me.  I apologize for nothing.  As far as Mr. Awesome goes, he may be as bitter and hateful as I.  <3  And he wears Hawaiian shirts, which is pretty much the best fashion ever dreamed.



the only difference is I find you more likeable. sometimes mr. awesome acts as if someone pissed in his mouth when he was asleep, then a giant gorilla came out of no where and slapped him around... I could probably hang out with you at a party without dying... mr. awesome would probably shank me 50+ times and kick me while I'm dead on the ground


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> the only difference is I find you more likeable. sometimes mr. awesome acts as if someone pissed in his mouth when he was asleep, then a giant gorilla came out of no where and slapped him around... I could probably hang out with you at a party without dying... mr. awesome would probably shank me 50+ times and kick me while I'm dead on the ground


David M. Awesome has an overpowering presence. Its not a bad thing, it just makes one want to run away if you ever saw him mad.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> David M. Awesome has an overpowering presence. Its not a bad thing, it just makes one want to run away if you ever saw him mad.



I die a little inside every time he replies to my posts... I've actually tried being nice in numerous occasions, and he just backfires...


----------



## TopazThunder (Sep 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> David M. Awesome has an overpowering presence. Its not a bad thing, it just makes one want to run away if you ever saw him mad.



I actually find it mildly amusing when he's mad.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Clafier said:


> I actually find it mildly amusing when he's mad.


when is he not mad?


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2008)

I certainly don't hope I amuse you when I'm mad.  Oh wait, this is the internet.  There isn't a good reason for me to be mad.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I certainly don't hope I amuse you when I'm mad.  Oh wait, this is the internet.  There isn't a good reason for me to be mad.


I know one reason why you should be mad..... this is the internet -___-


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2008)

Wat?  Are you being coy, or facetious?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Wat?  Are you being coy, or facetious?


nope, just fellatious... =3

I need to stop saying that


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2008)

In your dreams...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> In your dreams...



perhaps..................


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 25, 2008)

The sparked hilarity from a straight pride bracelet. = <3
I'm tempted to make a couple for my friends.

I can SEE IT NAO. 
A simple bracelet with graduating variations of gray with word beads that say Straight & Proud. 

But then again, the gays just took the rainbow, not all color combos. 
You could always go with something other then the gray scale. 
But I must admit, gray is awesome - you can make an entire image out of only grayscale, 
rainbow on the other hand may make your brain puke if put to that.


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> perhaps..................


Yikes?


----------



## Makyui (Sep 25, 2008)

I demand an asexual pride bracelet.

Okay, not really.


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 25, 2008)

Makyui said:


> I demand an asexual pride bracelet.
> 
> Okay, not really.



We could get beads with amoebas on them.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 25, 2008)

Witchlet said:


> We could get beads with amoebas on them.



Or whiptail lizards?


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 25, 2008)

Makyui said:


> Or whiptail lizards?



Totally.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 25, 2008)

Witchlet said:


> Totally.



*steeples fingers* Ehhhxcellent...


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 25, 2008)

Makyui said:


> *steeples fingers* Ehhhxcellent...



Our evil plot has been put into motion. -strokes invisible beard-


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I knew I was gonna regret watching your page... dammit, now I have to scrounge through my watch list again -.-
> 
> just wondering, what is it that makes you so awesome? can't be your bitchy little attitude... can it? 0_O



If you're going to watch my page watch it because you like my art, not because you're my friend.

Also, everything about me makes me awesome.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Ya, it was me.  I apologize for nothing.  As far as Mr. Awesome goes, he may be as bitter and hateful as I.  <3  And he wears Hawaiian shirts, which is pretty much the best fashion ever dreamed.



<3 Azure



NekoFox08 said:


> the only difference is I find you more likeable. sometimes mr. awesome acts as if someone pissed in his mouth when he was asleep, then a giant gorilla came out of no where and slapped him around... I could probably hang out with you at a party without dying... mr. awesome would probably shank me 50+ times and kick me while I'm dead on the ground



No, I'd spike your drink and then let a horse rape you to death.



NekoFox08 said:


> I die a little inside every time he replies to my posts... I've actually tried being nice in numerous occasions, and he just backfires...



I can only hope that I reply to enough of your posts to actually kill you.

FYI I've just been joking with you for my last three posts. If an argument goes on for more than a couple posts I lose all interest and just start making jokes or trolling.

THAT'S RIGHT YOU CAN TROLL WITHOUT BEING A TROLL.



Clafier said:


> I actually find it mildly amusing when he's mad.



You think I'm sexy when I'm mad, don't you? 8)



NekoFox08 said:


> when is he not mad?



Never.



Witchlet said:


> The sparked hilarity from a straight pride bracelet. = <3
> I'm tempted to make a couple for my friends.
> 
> I can SEE IT NAO.
> A simple bracelet with graduating variations of gray with word beads that say Straight & Proud.



Beads are too gay. It has to be written on with Sharpie.



Makyui said:


> I demand an asexual pride bracelet.
> 
> Okay, not really.



It would be all white.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> stuff



I was kidding about removing you. 

I've always wanted to drag you to a furcon to see how you'd react... you seem like you'd go under cardiac arrest the second you hear the word furpile x3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I was kidding about removing you.
> 
> I've always wanted to drag you to a furcon to see how you'd react... you seem like you'd go under cardiac arrest the second you hear the word furpile x3



Let's just say that I'd be sure to bring a couple cans of gasoline along with me.

I have been seriously thinking about going to a convention one of these days. If we both decided to go to one some day, we could probably carpool.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't understand pride, and I don't understand what the hell is going on in this thread.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Xipoid. =)


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey, Colonel, what's up?



And isn't this thread 3 months old?


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2008)

DONT TELL THEM!  And yeah, a furcon sounds pretty terrifying.  I've seen those videos.  Filled with social malcontents they are.  I ain't about to let some fat nerd dressed up like Kirara from Inuyasha try to hug me and grab my ass, no matter how cute the costume is.  If ever I go, I will be wearing a full coat of mail, and carrying my grandfathers old Kabar from the Marines.  DON'T TOUCH!  You're icky.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Let's just say that I'd be sure to bring a couple cans of gasoline along with me.
> 
> I have been seriously thinking about going to a convention one of these days. If we both decided to go to one some day, we could probably carpool.



are you saying you want to use me, just to save a couple of dollars? that hurts TT_TT okay! one of these days


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Hey, Colonel, what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> And isn't this thread 3 months old?



it's called reviving threads... people don't look too fondly of those who revive threads. 

I.... well, I just go where I'm not needed


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Hey, Colonel, what's up?
> 
> And isn't this thread 3 months old?



You called me Colonel. <3

But reviving old threads is better than making new ones, wouldn't you agree?



NekoFox08 said:


> are you saying you want to use me, just to save a couple of dollars? that hurts TT_TT okay! one of these days



No, I'd be driving. Like I'd want to travel in whatever Glendale ghetto-mobile you're driving around. :roll:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, I'd be driving. Like I'd want to travel in whatever Glendale ghetto-mobile you're driving around. :roll:



touche


----------

